# Online roster-making app - Army Constructor



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all!

I know, guys, that you have seen the posts like this many times: "AB Killer is here!", "New app for rosters!" etc.. Unfortunately almost 99% of them lead to nothing but to an ill-working and user-unfriendly program in the best case. 

But before telling you about "Yet Another Army Builder", let me shortly introduce myself: I'm a beginner software engineer from Moscow, Russia. I'm currently collecting Space Wolves (the new Codex is really the "dreams come true") and thinking about collecting Blood Angels (yes, I'm totally SM guy ).

So, what's the deal? Few months ago I started the "yet another army builder" project labeled "Army Constructor". The idea is to provide global WH40k, WHFB etc communities with free army-making application which will be comparable with AB in terms of usability and user-friendliness. I am not planning to ask people to pay for it in the beginning, but later the symbolic payment (let's say 1$) can become necessary - the servers cost some money, unfortunately.

Army Constructor is a fully online application written entirely in JavaScript with the little help of 5kb served-side scripts. The idea behind AC is the same that AB exploits - the app itself is the generic engine, which reads and interprets datafiles, therefore it is suitable for any point-based game system around and does not contain any proprietary information. This fact makes AC invulnerable to GW "legal killers", just as AB is.
Currently the datafiles are stored on the same host with app, but later will be transferred to the "independent host" in order to retaliate GW. 
Worth noting, that I do not approve stealing codexes, programs etc., but I also cannot understand GW's "thinking-only-about-profit" position about "ABs".

The app strongly resembles AB - the AC is trying to further develop AB's usability, preserving the best features of AB. Here is the screenshot of the app at work: editing SW.

Worth noting, that AC's validation and roster-manipulation engine equals (if not overcomes) AB's capabilities and allows datafiles' creators to change almost every aspect of the system.

At the moment, all datafiles for 40k are completed (even new SW - ok,ok, I'm a PDF stealer, but I'm going to buy this 'dex anyway ) with the except of Index Astartes, Apocalypse and Planet Strike Expansions.
So, I'm glad to invite you to become the testers of the AC and created datafiles. I do not want to present imperfect program to the wide audience, so first I will need a limited squad of testers who can help me in making AC as much "bug-free" as possible.

I am asking all people who can help in testing AC to respond in this Thread; it will be nice if you'll write the list of armies, which rules you know perfectly, in your response.

In 7 days I will send all "wanna-be-testers" their logins, passwords and the address of AC's temporary vault.

Thanks for your attention and good luck ).

P.S. sorry for my "not-so-good" English


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

interested in this, would perhaps be sharing it between my chaos and de. 

just been using army builder about 5 mins ago.

edit - also have nearly all the latest codexs available.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I will be glad to test it. I have the Chaos codex and i know it pretty well.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bear in mind that you cannot show the individual points costs - that interferes with Games Workshops IP, and is a surefire way of getting the project shut down. 

With that out of the way, I have access to all codices, Imperial Armour, and Apocalypse for what it's worth.  I'll be willing to help - welcome to Heresy, and +Rep.

And by the way - trust me when I say your English is far better than some of the English and American members we have


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Angels of Flame, Dies Irae, Vaz, thanks for your interest!

About GW's IP and Army Constructor:
Let's consider Army Builder by Wolflair first. AB - is a generic engine suited for interpreting datafiles. Wolflair does not create datafiles itself, this job, as we all know, is done by enthusiasts. GW cannot shut down AB, because AB itself does not contain their IP, although datafiles DO contain point costs, etc. GW can only try to "punish" datafiles creators, but... try to catch someone in Web ).

Army Constructor follows exactly same way - we have a program, that is absolutely free of any IP, and datafiles made by some enthusiasts (indeed, I made no datafiles myself - they were created by my friends and fellow WH-fans). The main thing is - the program and datafiles are absolutely separated, and I do not bear any responsibility for IP-violation in this datafiles (that's why AB successfully exists). If even this argument is not strong enough, consider next example: Adobe Acrobat Reader - is a generic engine for viewing PDF files. Does Adobe Inc. bears any responsibility if some users watch stolen Dex PDFs utilizing Reader? 
And this is not an over-stretched silly parallel - AC is a generic engine too, it just reads another type of files (labeled .ACRS) and not just shows their content but builds some kind of interactive environment. 

If you have any suggestions how my arguments can be weaken, I will be glad to hear them and big thanks for advice ).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry - I meant that you couldn't say Space Marine (20), Power Weapon (13), Assault Cannon (4) = 37pts, for example, you'd have to say Space Marine, Power Weapon, Assault Cannon = 37pts.

That's the way it's played here, and most other sites, and even in White Dwarf  It's just another issue less to worry about, so it'll make it smoother!


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Ahh, I'm sorry too, Vaz, didn't understand fully your note ).

So, the things are like that: in app itself the individual point costs "can" be shown (due to all reasons above), but in the roster output, which the user intends to bring to the forums, etc. they are not "allowed". Hope, that I've managed to 'synchronize' my head with your words, if still not, correct me please ).

By the way, the output itself is an interesting issue. Browsing different WH forums I quite often encounter negative opinions about AB's "Summary output" - people complain that it's badly readable and overflowed with costs and details. And because AC is being made for people, not just for myself ), it will be useful to know whether it's really so.
Below is the example of current AC roster output:


```
HQ

Daemon Prince 165p.
    Nurgle's Rot, Mark of Nurgle, Wings

TROOPS

Chaos Space Marines (8) 205p.
    Mark of Slaanesh
Aspiring Champion
    Icon of Slaanesh
7 Chaos Space Marine
    Plasma Gun
Chaos Rhino 35p.

Noise Marines (9) 240p.
    Blastmaster, 3 Sonic Blaster, Personal Icon

Total cost: 610
Models: 19
```
From my point of view it is more clear and understandable than AB's summary, but like I've said, users must decide it ). 
OMG, I'm talking too much ) - of course, we can discuss it later and not in this "recruitment thread" ).


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ that above gets around the ip.


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Angels of Flame, I'm very sorry but apparently I shoud continue improving my knowledge of English :grin:.

"Gets around" means it violates GW's IP and GW will be unhappy?
I have a dictionary, of course, but it gives me two contradictory translations for this phrase .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Get's around means that it's no longerin violation.

So what you say doesn't conflict, and is suitable for release.

However, Individual Points Costs CANNOT be shown, full stop.

However it works, people can retrospectivly work it out, but that's out of our power. For example, using an example, you could say you wanted a Wolf Lord to lead your army - 

You press "Wolf Lord", which shows up as 

Wolf Lord = 100pts.

You then choose your equipment - say Thunder Hammer. This then looks like - 

Wolf Lord, Thunder Hammer = 130.


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for clarification ). Well, things you are saying are not so bad news for AC ).


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd be more then interested in helping. I am most expierenced with Space Marines and Orks, however I own every codex (Cept new IG or SW) and can study any you need done thoroughly.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd also love to help. I'm an avid Army Builder user, but I'd be happy to find an alternative. I know pretty much every army off the top of my head, but have access to all of the books that are currently in use and then some. Feel free to add me to your testers list if I might be an asset.

Katie D


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

I would love to be a part of making this happen. I am completely famliar with Daemonhunters and am somewhat familiar with IG, SM, BT, and CSM. 

Hopefully I will be able to partake in making this happen, but either way good luck.

PS Your English is far, far better than many native speakers so don't sweat that at all. (and +rep)


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Im More than happy to lend my assistance, with Eldar, Imperial Guard, Chaos and Wolves! Oh and Space marines of course!


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

I would happily help you. I can do Tau, Daemons, Space Marines,Tyranids, Necrons and Chaos Space Marines. Hope I can help!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Id love to help! 

Iv got the Ork Codex, and the Necron Codex (although, this is due to be updated in the foreseable future, so i dont know how much use that would be ) 
I can get the Tau and DE (and possibly the nee IG) Codices of friends.


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Atsuno11, Katie Drake, Valanehtar, cool_conoly, The Odd One, jakkie, thank you for your willingness to help!
Every man counts and anyone is an asset .
The "little grand opening" date remains the same - 10 October. Almost everything is already prepped but I want to be sure that the bugtracker functions properly and reliably ).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds good! Can't wait to help out.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, there's a grey area here. AB avoids IP infringement by not including anything GW in it's product, it's all in the Data files. If you even incorporate validation of army consistency in the product, it's IP infringement.


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Creon, thank you for your note.
And yes, *AC fully follows AB model* - ALL validation rules, costs, names are included into datafiles. AC - is a GENERIC validation engine, it *does not contain any costs, rules, etc.*. Sorry for capsing, but I think, that this moment should be finally fully clarified .

The validation rules are scripts written in a simple language called "ACScript", any solid datafile for AC should contain a bunch of them. AC interprets these scripts, when receives datafile, and constantly applies them to roster, all is simple ). 
You can even think of AC as a compiler for Domain-Specific Language used for roster making and validation - indeed it is the most precise definition for this app.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll also try it out, maybe it'll make writing army lists easier. I have the eldar codex.
Like the look of this


----------



## Xtr4M1nty (Sep 27, 2009)

I would like in on this one :biggrin:

Good English skills!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i can help if needed, got the IG, WH, DH and CSM dex's, and can probaly borrow my mates SM codex


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds great to me, would love to help out, for 40k I've got IG, SM, DH, BT, Chaos. For WHFB I've got Empire, Vampires, OnG and Ogres and know these books very well


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

i could help with the WHFB i got just about every unit in every army except lisards, bertonies, and tombs, which are my small armys, but clearing over 4000pnts in every other army, and i been playing since 97 so im pretty good on the fantasy rules, i do play 40k but love fantasy so count me in if you would like my experiance.

steve


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll try it out, just finished my own spreadsheet for Tyranids. So it would be awesome to see how different (and better) this one is then my little numbers file.


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Shadow Hawk, Xtr4M1nty, fynn, matty570, stevenhassell, Phenious, thanks for your attention to my little effort ).

Steve, personal thanks to you - I believe that AC will need WHFB-experts one day, but at this moment it's still to much to do in 40k (apoc, cleansing datafiles from bugs and their overall improvement) . Still, it's good that you can help in 40k ).

To all: guys, the bugtracker with its mini-forum is all set, but we have discovered some severe problems in the Inquisition datafiles. So, if you are impatient, I can start sending you logins and passwords today, but WH&DH datafiles will be sadly "off" for a 2-3 days.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, please send logins and passwords via PM, as well as the link to the site itself. We'll leave the Inquisition alone in the meantime since they're yet to be completed.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, please do send.
I would love to try this!


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Please send mate, we can get the Inquisition done later on.

- Odd :shok:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

well I have a sisters army I know insideout and a daemon army I am just starting to use. There is also a IG army on the way. I would love to give this a go as I am fed up with typing up my army lists.
D


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah, send the info over a pm, and we can get started, and once the WH/DH are fixed, we can try them out


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok, starting now ).

Important notes for all testers:

1. Browsers. AC does not support obsolete versions of web-browsers such as Internet Explorer 6-7 etc.. The 'nice' browsers are *IE8, Firefox 3-3.5, Google Chrome, Safari 4, Opera 9.5-10*. I *strongly* recommend you to update your browser before working with AC (and the app will just not launch if you're using IE6 or 7). It usually takes 2-3 minutes if you have a good connection speed.

2. Bugs reporting. If (better say 'when') you will discover the bug or any incorrectness or inadequate behavior of the app, just start a new thread in the appropriate section of the bugtracker.

3. You can notice that both "Select allies" and "Select rules context" options are filled with void. The reasons are Inquisitions' flaws and the current lack of apoc/planetstrike/etc. extensions correspondingly.

4. If you cannot enter the site using received login and password do not hesitate to PM me, I will try to fix the problem as soon as possible.

5. In case I forgot to send someone an "invitation": I apologize, inform me about this sad accident, and you'll receive your message ASAP.

Thank you, and good luck in bug-hunting ).

Dagmire, thanks for your interest, you will receive "invitation" shortly.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok I use IE8 so I'll be fine. When are you going to send Logins and Passwords by PM? I can only do Tau and Necrons for the time being, but in about a week I'm getting Space Marines, Space Wolves, Chaos Daemons and Chaos Space Marines. I can't do Apoc or Planetstrike or Cities of Death or Planetary Empires.


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, I think I finally made it ). Sent to everyone except Vaz.
Vaz, free some space in your mailbox, please ).

The Odd One, there is no need in apoc and other extensions at the moment - as I've said they are not made yet.

Repeating myself, I ask all of you to read my previous post carefully, take it seriously, guys


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well done a few test list, andf so far it works like a dream, and found no probs yet

heres a taster of one of the list's ive done:

Imperial Guard "mech assult 1"

HQ

Company Command Squad (7) 210p.
Company Commander 
Power Fist, Plasma Pistol
4 Veteran 
4 Flamer
Astropath 
Master of Ordnance 
Chimera Armoured Transport 55p.

TROOPS

x2 Veteran Squad (10) 155p.
Veteran Sergeant 
Close Combat Weapon, Laspistol
9 Veteran 
3 Meltagun
Chimera Armoured Transport 55p.

Veteran Squad (10) 155p.
Gunnery Sergeant Harker 
9 Veteran 
3 Meltagun

Veteran Squad (10) 135p.
Melta Bombs
Veteran Sergeant 
Close Combat Weapon, Laspistol
9 Veteran 
2 Meltagun, Plasma Gun, Demolition Charge

FAST ATTACK

x2 Valkyrie Assault Carrier Squadron 145p.
Lascannon, 2 Multiple Rocket Pod

HEAVY SUPPORT

Leman Russ Squadron 185p.
Heavy Bolter, Lascannon

Leman Russ Squadron 210p.
2 Heavy Bolter

Total cost: 1495
Models: 54

so that should give a good idea of what you can see when you build a list, and as far i know the final list wont infringe on any IP issues


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

fynn, thank you for bringing this roster's summary - I've noticed two bugs in this  : in Leman Russ Squadrons the exact names of the patterns are missing and some mess with sponsons and hull-mounted HB & lascannon.

These problems are already fixed now, thanks to you ).


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Works great, are we going to add specialised chapter's soon? I:E Dark Angels, SW, BT.
If their already there sorry my memory is quite bad.

- Odd:shok:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh whoops - was wondering why I wasn't able to send any mail. Will gert onto it now


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

The Odd One, they should be there , just look through the list of datafiles in "Start -> New Roster" carefully.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

Im willing to test the SM


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

if possible i would love to get into this.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, just had a play with the Ork Roster - thats a very detailed AC youv done! Im impressed

There might be one or two things that are missing, but ill need to scan it with my Ork Dex to be sure. So far? Brilliant!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i gave the DH liting a go last night, and so far aprt from being a bit slow on loading, it seems to be fine, points and wargear seem to look ok, and choices seem to be all there, gona try WH later, now that listing seems to be complete now


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Ill be happy to help out aswell, TAU,CSM,SM,IG,Necron,ORks are my armies which im comfortable with. and know by heart


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Love it!
Maybe next thing to do is make a section where you can share army lists. 
I noticed though on the farseer on the final list bit ghosthelm was missing. Maybe you want to change that. Otherwise so far, Great!


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Shadow Hawk, I'm glad that you find AC nice, thanks ).

About Ghosthelm: in the beginning AC outputted every piece of equipment in the summary, and then I've just asked myself: everybody knows that SMs have "ATSKNF" and "Bolters", every Farseer has "Ghosthelm", and these pieces of equipment cannot go away from model, so why to show this obvious equipment in the output?

However, during the making of the roster AC can show this "obvious" equipment, if you turn on "View -> Show all equipment". The ghosthelm, nevertheless is absent even when this is turned on - you can find it in the right Unit panel. It is because the Eldar list is actually the first datafile made for AC, and things changed a lot from those times ). We're going to significantly rework old datafiles in order to augment them with new capabilities, which current version of the AC provides. Ghosthelm, of course, will be placed correctly ).

List sharing is the wonderful idea, but I adhere to a gradual development - it is still much to be done in the core application ).


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

looks like this should be something I should get in on
I've been thinking about getting AB, but never got around to it

I can do CSM, Chaos Daemons, Imperial Guard and Eldar. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Another thing I've just noticed is when I click Phoenix Lord Maugan Ra, he is not added to the list.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Im not sure if anyone else got this but on the stats sidebar, the Icon/Mark of Khorne upgrade adds +1 to WS not Attacks. It should be +1 to Attacks. Everything else so far seems pretty good CSM wise


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Shadow Hawk, Darkkkkk, thanks you for noticing these glitches ).

I just want to ask you guys to report about bugs on the AC's "Bug Tracker", if it's not difficult. The link to the bug-tracker is the middle one in the upper menu. When reporting about datafile's bug, please, enter the "Datafiles' bugs" section, and choose the section corresponding to your army. There you can report by starting a new thread.

I'm asking you this, because it is easier for datafiles' authors to scan the "structured" bug tracker ).


----------



## subgenius5150 (Oct 14, 2009)

New to these forums, and I am very interested in helping test this as well, I have Chaos Orks and Space Marines, all of the codex's for them and I know the rules well enough. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

ok this may seem like a stupid question but how do i print out the list made and eldar army and would like to compare the pint out with the book to make it easyer


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

There are no stupid questions, Steve, there are only not-so-well designed interfaces - I just need to make AC's interface a little bit more user-friendly ).

You can obtain roster's summary by clicking "Output->Roster Summary" in the upper menu. The new window will be opened, and it will contain the "plain text" roster. This text is selectable, so you can select it and copy-paste into anything: MS Word, Notepad, topic on Heresy, etc). Hope it'll help.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd love to help. AB screwed me when I reformatted my hard drive. Apparently, they classify it as a new system, and cannot transfer it over to the fresh format. So, yeah, I'd love to do some tests for you.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

AB will reset your license if you email customer service. But don't let that stop you testing.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Creon said:


> AB will reset your license if you email customer service. But don't let that stop you testing.


Bah! Dammit. Okay, time to send them a 4th e-mail... :biggrin: 

Maybe my other three didn't get through. I didn't think my e-mail address sounded, "spammy..." <chuckles> Thanks, Creon.


----------



## mxjoker (Nov 9, 2009)

I am new to Heresy but I'd like to help out with this testing. Could I get in on this? I have Orks, Chaos Marines, and Imperial Guard.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello, and you have answered my prayers! (To nurgle, of course) while admittedly I am only 14 (15 in 20 days!) I feel I am some what educated in the matter of the games rules and codices. Ive been submersed in warhammer 40,000 for almost 6 years now (again, I'm only 14) and would love to partake in the development of this online java application (Brilliant job by the way). I'm very sorry if it is a little too late, but i would love to help out.
In layman's terms:
I've played warhammer 40000 for half my life and want to help test out this application!
I will also send you a PM.
+rep!


----------



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

This project seems realy interesting. If you need any help i have many a codex. I have ork, eldar of both flavors, gaurd, inqustion, chaos mariens, tau, BT, and some of the imperial armour. I would love to help if you need me!


----------



## pentekont (May 3, 2009)

I would like to help with the testing as well. I have got the Tau codex


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

I would love to get in on this as well if possible! This sounds great. I have a few codexes but am really familiar with the daemons, and getting there with the dark angels


----------



## rodney418 (Nov 17, 2009)

Would love an invite - I've seen a friend using this and it's incredibly good. I mainly play Dark Eldar & Blood Angels, and I do game testing for a living, so this is right up my street 

Rodney


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

I would be interested in the beta as well, this looks considerably less confusing and more "user friendly" than AB does... just a quick question, will this be freeware?

As for the individual point costs, you can add a "point-cost" box where upon loading a certain army codex, each point cost must be typed in manually, eg: from an actual Codex. That should satisfy GW.

Codices I own:

-5th ed Imperial Guard
-3rd ed Imperial Guard (2nd codex)
-3rd ed Imperial Guard (1st codex)
-5th ed Space Marines
-4th ed Chaos Space Marines (could be 5th, I've no idea... it's the most recent one.)
-3rd ed Blood Angels (in print, not the PDF)
-Codex: Catachans

Expansions I own:

-Planetstrike
-Cities of Death

Whatever can help, be sure to let me know!


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

To all who have recently asked for the access to the AC's beta:
first, I'm sorry for not responding so long,
and second, you'll receive your invitations quite soon .


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

When will you be updating again Swiftfoot?


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Shadow Hawk said:


> When will you be updating again Swiftfoot?


Sorry, thinking bad right now , update of what? Datafiles, application or server/address?


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

> just a quick question, will this be freeware


Hello, Rye, thanks for your opinion about AC's usability and user-friendliness .
Not so quick answer to your question. I'm still thinking about this, but most probably the terms of usage will be somewhat like that: anyone will be able to use the AC freely and no payment will be needed unless one wants to keep more than ~3-5 saved rosters on the AC's server. In order to be able to keep unlimited (~100) amount of saved rosters, one may become the 'supporter' of the AC for 1-1.5$ per month (12-18$ per year). 
I think these terms are fair enough, if somebody has an opposite opinion I'll be glad to discuss this issue .


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Fair enough. I'd vote that this thread gets a sticky, I've used the program and instantly loved it. It saves time and it's easy to use! A 1,500 point list took me 12 minutes to make, refine, and print out. There are tons of interesting little features, too, like naming units!


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree about the sticky. This is a very easy to use, very useful program. Only thing I would recommend is going over the issue with a fine-tooth comb to make sure GW can't do anything to it or to Heresy.


----------



## riskman (Mar 28, 2008)

If you could send me a link to the program that would be fantastic.

Also the imaged linked to the words "editing SW" in the original post should be removed as it breaks the rules and sows individualized point costs. (just looking out for Heresy and you)


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Is AC alright? I'm unable to connect.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't know, don't have the url. Hope nothing's wrong.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

That's weird, I was able to load it up yesterday. Maybe it's being updated with the new Blood Angels and Tyranid stuff?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

can you send me the link so that i could use it


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

sites still down, wonder if GW got there claws in to em??
gona send a pm to the OP to try and find out whats going on


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

He hasn't been online since early February of 2009... somehow I doubt he's going to respond to a PM. I imagine the site was costing him money and since he wasn't working on the project anymore he took it all down.


----------

